

Upgrade from Windows - tvvocold
http://upgradefromwindows.com

======
RazvanPanda
So much FUD and bold assertions without any proof/reference in that article.
Anyway, the point stands that Windows has to become open source as fast as
possible - my guess is that the chances are pretty good that they are working
on open sourcing Windows already.

~~~
RazvanPanda
I guess it is easier to downvote and put head in the ground than to argue
reasonably on what you found wrong...

